# Does clear wiper fluid exist?



## FogNoggin (Mar 19, 2019)

I'm getting tired of finding blue wiper fluid residue down the driver's side all the way back to my trunk. Does a quality CLEAR wiper fluid exist?


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

Yes, it's called water. That's most of what wiper fluid is anyway. You can probably cut it with a small amount of alcohol to resist freezing, and to reduce streaking.

Edit: Look what I found: https://www.cars.com/articles/do-i-have-to-use-windshield-wiper-fluid-or-is-water-ok-1420676935107/

If I had to guess how to make your own clear wiper fluid, it would probably work with half a bottle of 70% alcohol from a drug store, and fill the rest of the washer bottle with water. If it's really cold where you are, use the whole bottle of 70% for better freeze resistance. That's just a guess - someone with math skills for ratios of alcohol to water can probably do better.


----------



## Mr. Spacely (Feb 28, 2019)

Yes. Go outside. Find a coiled green thing. Uncoil it. Take end of green thing and stick it into washer fill. Turn metal valve near base of green thing to the left. Clear fluid will come out...


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2016)

The Universal Solvent is probably the most common one people use.

Also, if you google "clear windshield wiper fluid," you can find stuff like EcosPro.


----------



## FogNoggin (Mar 19, 2019)

Mr. Spacely said:


> Yes. Go outside. Find a coiled green thing. Uncoil it. Take end of green thing and stick it into washer fill. Turn metal valve near base of green thing to the right. Clear fluid will come out...


That advice is what I would expect from a Florida man. 😉


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2016)

FogNoggin said:


> That advice is what I would expect from a Florida man. 😉


Actually, you'd think Florida would be the LAST place anyone would be picking up coiled green things.


----------



## sduck (Nov 23, 2017)

Just for fun, try googling "windshield washer fluid recipe" - there are some really crazy ones out there. I especially liked the one I found a few years ago, posted by a trucker, who swore all the truckers used it, that had ronsonol as it's main ingredient.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

FogNoggin said:


> That advice is what I would expect from a Florida man. 😉


 Shouldn't that be "A Florida man (tm)"??


----------



## potatoee (Aug 26, 2018)

Mr. Spacely said:


> Yes. Go outside. Find a coiled green thing. Uncoil it. Take end of green thing and stick it into washer fill. Turn metal valve near base of green thing to the right. Clear fluid will come out...


Funny but perhaps harsh from someone who doesn't understand winter. I'm JOKING.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 3, 2018)

FogNoggin said:


> I'm getting tired of finding blue wiper fluid residue down the driver's side all the way back to my trunk. Does a quality CLEAR wiper fluid exist?


I do not recommend using straight tap water as your washer fluid because of the hard water spotting that will occur wherever that water dries on your car.
Instead, I recommend Opti-coat No Rinse (ONR) diluted to it's proper ration listed on the bottle (255:1) It isn't clear, but once it's diluted you will not see any colored residue anywhere on your car, and you won't have hard water deposits from it either. Plus it has the added benefit of lubrication.
The only downside it that it will still freeze, so if needed you'll still have to address that concern.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> I do not recommend using straight tap water as your washer fluid because of the hard water spotting that will occur wherever that water dries on your car.
> Instead, I recommend Opti-coat No Rinse (ONR) diluted to it's proper ration listed on the bottle (255:1) It isn't clear, but once it's diluted you will not see any colored residue anywhere on your car, and you won't have hard water deposits from it either. Plus it has the added benefit of lubrication.
> The only downside it that it will still freeze, so if needed you'll still have to address that concern.


I use a weak ONR mix (with distilled water) with some alcohol. works great


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 3, 2018)

MelindaV said:


> I use a weak ONR mix (with distilled water) with some alcohol. works great


Melinda what ratio of alcohol do you like?


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> Melinda what ratio of alcohol do you like?


a splash per gallon of water/ONR 

probably something like 1/2 to 1 cup. I figured since we dont really get sub freezing weather here, just adding some amount probably was more than enough. If we were to get any actual threat of freezing, I'd probably add a little more.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 3, 2018)

MelindaV said:


> a splash per gallon of water/ONR
> 
> probably something like 1/2 to 1 cup. I figured since we dont really get sub freezing weather here, just adding some amount probably was more than enough. If we were to get any actual threat of freezing, I'd probably add a little more.


Oh ok, yeah I agree, but sometimes I head up to Joseph and Imnaha where it gets into the 0's. Thanks!


----------



## FogNoggin (Mar 19, 2019)

sduck said:


> Just for fun, try googling "windshield washer fluid recipe" - there are some really crazy ones out there. I especially liked the one I found a few years ago, posted by a trucker, who swore all the truckers used it, that had ronsonol as it's main ingredient.


That's tempting, but I don't want to find out what Ronsonol will do to the soft Tesla paint.


----------



## msjulie (Feb 6, 2018)

on amazon, concentrate

Well we use something like this and it's not green on the car (maybe the dilution called for)

I actually quite like it, super much cheaper than normal gallon of blue junk and works better than plain water for us


----------



## sduck (Nov 23, 2017)

FogNoggin said:


> That's tempting, but I don't want to find out what Ronsonol will do to the soft Tesla paint.


Don't worry, I don't actually suggest anyone try and find out. While it's relatively benign stuff, maybe not so much if not rubbed off promptly. It is one of the great secret cleaners, when used correctly.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> I use a weak ONR mix (with distilled water) with some alcohol. works great


Here I am all in on ONR and never thought to use it as washer fluid. Huge win!!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 3, 2018)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Here I am all in on ONR and never thought to use it as washer fluid. Huge win!!


Psssst... here's your next trick for ONR... use it as your interior window cleaner. You're welcome!


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> Psssst... here's your next trick for ONR... use it as your interior window cleaner. You're welcome!


Is it tint safe in that application? It has amazing results on the outside of the glass for sure!


----------



## Defiant (Jan 19, 2020)

Mr. Spacely said:


> Yes. Go outside. Find a coiled green thing. Uncoil it. Take end of green thing and stick it into washer fill. Turn metal valve near base of green thing to the right. Clear fluid will come out...


Well, spit. I turned mine to the right as hard as I could, and not even a dribble. What a rook.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 3, 2018)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Is it tint safe in that application? It has amazing results on the outside of the glass for sure!


Yes it is safe for tinted windows; I use it every single day.


----------



## Long Ranger (Jun 1, 2018)

Mr. Spacely said:


> Yes. Go outside. Find a coiled green thing. Uncoil it. Take end of green thing and stick it into washer fill. Turn metal valve near base of green thing to the right. Clear fluid will come out...


Sounds complicated. I use this clear wiper fluid that falls from the sky. I admit that there was some kind of problem on Jan 1, but it's been working consistently every day since then.


----------

